# Best Service Elysion available now!



## Best Service Wolfgang (Oct 22, 2019)

*Ensemble Engine based Scoring Tool - Massive Hybrid Twin to The Orchestra*

*What is future? How does your universe sound? What does infinity mean?*

Elysion is our big answer for big questions! A huge and incredibly fast scoring tool, perfectionated to fill the space with inspiration. Score the future and experience the infinite sound cosmos, Elysion unfolds just on a fingertip. 

Elysion is built on handcrafted processed and synthesized sounds, treated like acoustic instrument
Elysion sets a high level for hybrid composing: incredibly simple and outrageously beautiful.
Elysion is the massive hybrid twin to The Orchestra 
Elysion contains 142 playable instruments and over 230 complex animated themes. 
*Crossgrade Available*: _For owners of "The Orchestra", "String of Winter" or "The Orchestra Complete"! _

*Built on Handcrafted, Synthesized Sounds bursting of Expression and Variety*

**​

As the first one able to catch the incredible dynamic and lively character of synthetic instruments, Elysion redefines sampling. We recorded, sampled and produced our synthesized future-sounds, treating them like acoustic instruments. This results in an unimaginable dynamic and unprecedented sound. Integrated into our pathbreaking ensemble engine, Elysion forms the new massive hybrid twin to The Orchestra.

*A Whole New Experience*

Elysion is made to expand the range of our flagship The Orchestra into and beyond the digital era. Together, they set a new level of hybrid composing: incredibly simple and outrageously beautiful. 

Expierence the simplicity of 142 instantly playable hybrid organic instruments. 
Expierencethe infinite depth of over 12.500 samples, all carefully recorded, handcrafted and layered with up to 5 velocity layers.
Expierence the flexibility of over 230 complex animated and fully customizable themes.






*Score the Future with our Familiar User Interface*

User Interface is the advanced progression of the highly-acclaimed UI from THE ORCHESTRA. The most essential controls are easily and quickly accessible to keep you focused on your creative scoring.

*Powerful Features - Supernatural Workflow*

Elysion brings numerous new functionalities to our critically acclaimed ensemble technology.

Samples Synthesized Instruments - Up to 3 Round Robins and 5 Velocity Layers deepen the dynamic of our carefully handcrafted synthesized instruments, providing an extreme expressiveness: Every layer is carefully designed to correspond and even outdo to the immense liveliness of real instruments in timbre, impact and intensity.
Ensemble Engine 2.0 - For Elysion we reworked our critically acclaimed ensemble engine, which lets you play and customize up to five instrument modules simultaneously. Within every module you are now free to control it via envelope or arpeggiator. You can now even morph between two Layers in both the Arpeggiator and the Envelope, which lets you control up to 10 interleaved rhythms within one patch. An additional stutter feature enriches the possibilities of our Envelope even more and lets you create extremely complex rhythms by only using sustained instruments.
Motion Engine - Elysion comes with its own unique dynamic FX engine. It allows to customize the instruments fundamentally, steering e.g. attack or decay via Midi CC. Besides other FX the Motion Engine includes also two Pan Steppers, breathing live and variation into every pattern in no time.
*Maximize Your Creativity*

Elysion comes well prepared for instant inspiration and composing with 230 complex animated and fully customizable themes for the ensemble engine. Every theme is arranged out of five controllable instruments within our ensemble engine, providing you an enormous influence on the sound.


Shimmering Spheres - Spheres are lively and sustained themes with an enormous dynamic range. Simple keystrokes and chords yield a rich futuristic ensemble sound, each one with a different interpretation of the futures tone.
Powerful Pulses - The synthesized pulses contain rhythmical patterns, providing an extremely large range of different timbres and styles. From simple and incredibly useful rhythms to inspirations completely out of the box.
Animated Themes - The animated synthesized themes go even further and create complex and diverse ensemble rhythms from any played note. This is where the future starts!

*Export Your Cutsom Performance with MIDI Drag’n’Drop*

Once you have been inspired by a theme, drag and drop the arrangement of your performance to your DAW. Now you are free to use it within every library you own. Unleash the power of the ensemble engine onto your personal template, change notes, combine different patterns and make them your own. Experience the incredible efficiency of Elysion and The Orchestra merging together within your DAW

*Key Features*

Sampled Synthesized Instruments, containing up to 3 Round Robins and 5 Velocity Layers
Refined Ensemble Engine 2.0 with new, powerful functionalities
Unique Motion Engine allowing fundamental customizations
Massive hybrid twin of THE ORCHESTRA for a new level of cinematic composing
Over 230 complex animated and fully customizable themes, featuring up to 5 fully controllable instruments
Over 142 instantly playable hybrid organic instruments
12500+ individual samples. All carefully recorded, sampled and handcrafted
MIDI-Export: Unleash the power of the ensemble engine onto your personal template

"Elysion" was developed for Best Service by Sonuscore / Dynamedion, the makers of The Orchestra, Trinity Drums as well as NI Action Strings, Action Strikes and Emotive Strings.

*Click here to see Elysion on the Best Service Website!*

Posted by a proud member of the Best Service family


----------



## WERNERBROS (Oct 22, 2019)

Gravitational Mass wiped me off my chair. 

Awesome library!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 22, 2019)

Man......What a Fantastic UI. And those synth sounds.....And those arps..... Great Great.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 22, 2019)

Crossgrade. That's cool!!!
And it IS kontakt based!!!!!!😀😀😀


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 22, 2019)

This looks (and sounds) HELLA fun .
I’m all over this !👍🏻


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2019)

GAS makes me LURCH  
CROSSGRADE(s) increase GAS


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 22, 2019)

My name is Tiger and I'm a hardcore SonusWhore. 

I want this and Mallet Flux, the Origins Series, and all additions to The Orchestra.

This was unexpected. What will they do next to empty out my life's savings?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> My name is Tiger and I'm a hardcore SonusWhore.
> 
> I want this and Mallet Flux, the Origins Series, and all additions to The Orchestra.
> 
> This was unexpected. What will they do next to empty out my life's savings?



... well Best Service does save a few pesos !


----------



## AndyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Holla die Waldfee!

This is the synth engine I was waiting for! November budget ... hmmm ... December budget ... yes!


----------



## AndyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Were the demo songs made exclusively with Elysia, or is the Orchestra also there?
I hear piano, strings ... and I wonder if they are included in Elysia.


----------



## Christian W. (Oct 22, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Were the demo songs made exclusively with Elysia, or is the Orchestra also there?
> I hear piano, strings ... and I wonder if they are included in Elysia.


All the non orchestral sounds are from Elysion in my demo. Strings and brass are from The Orchestra. However there is a Piano in Elysion as well. That is what you are hearing in some of the demos.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Christian W. said:


> All the non orchestral sounds are from Elysion in my demo. Strings and brass are from The Orchestra. However there is a Piano in Elysion as well. That is what you are hearing in some of the demos.


Thanks for the answer, Christian! I've been waiting for a tool like this and since it works like TO, it doesn't take much getting used to. The combination of TO and Elysium sounds convincing.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 22, 2019)

Unexpected product drop is unexpected. 

But appreciated. Interesting and I will look deeper at this one. I really like The Orchestra so I’m already positively inclined towards this one.


----------



## woafmann (Oct 22, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Unexpected product drop is unexpected.
> 
> But appreciated. Interesting and I will look deeper at this one. I really like The Orchestra so I’m already positively inclined towards this one.



Same here. I have The Orchestra Complete and man, this exactly fits a hole that needs to be filled in my current collection. Still, being so close to Cyber Monday, I'm gonna' wait and see if they sweeten the deal just a little more before I make the jump. I have PLENTY of other libs to keep me busy in the meantime. Fantastic sounding library! I mean, really. Just fantastic.


----------



## woafmann (Oct 22, 2019)

Christian W. said:


> All the non orchestral sounds are from Elysion in my demo. Strings and brass are from The Orchestra. However there is a Piano in Elysion as well. That is what you are hearing in some of the demos.



Great sounding tracks you have there Christian. Thank you so much for the excellent arrangements showcasing Elysion. You're making it harder for me to resist the lib, haha


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 22, 2019)

Initial impression...

The UI text looks dreadful on a retina iMac - fuzzy, pixellated text that's just a headache to read. This is one of the things they improved slightly with the second release of The Orchestra, but we're back to square one again with Elysion. :(






Also it doesn't seem to respond to a sustain pedal (CC64) for some reason, which makes it hard to use the all-important mod wheel while playing chords. If this is by design, maybe include aftertouch as a selectable modulation source along with the current CC 1, 2 & 11?


----------



## Banquet (Oct 23, 2019)

Such a shame the UI is back how the original Orchestra looked!


----------



## Jannic (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi Virtuoso, I'm in charge of the GUI - thanks for pointing this out. Do you have time for a couple of questions (PM)? If anyone else experiences this, please let me know.


----------



## ScoreFace (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow, this was what I was waiting for since a long time! In the Walkthrough video, the GUI looks fantastic and easy to use to me. I think I'll give it a go


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Oct 23, 2019)

Love this so far! but i really need to hear more presets, sounds and samples (not just the few patches in the walkthrough or the dressed demos).
My finger is on the buy button, but i am waiting for a walkthrough where we really go through many sounds and presets.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi guys, thanks for all your positive comments and the valuable feedback. We worked very hard on this wonderful instrument and we're very happy to hear that ELYSION is being well received. We're currently exploring the issue with the readability of the texts and we will address the non-responsive sustain pedal in a future update.

We also have some more videos coming up in the next couple of weeks where we showcase the different themes and styles. So stay tuned for further updates and have fun scoring the future with ELYSION.

Thanks for your time,
your SONUSCORE Team


----------



## Phil Harmony (Oct 23, 2019)

What a great new library is this - just like The Orchestra, but with electronic and hybrid sounds. I bought this yesterday and couldn't stop playing. I'm overwhelmed how big this product is content-wise.

The presets sound juat wonderful and they all have an own individual character, so it is not just about quantity of presets but it seems sonuscore have put a lot of hard work on each single preset. 

This could replace Omnisphere for me, it is so easy to use and still complex and flexible - big thumbs up from me!


----------



## jneebz (Oct 23, 2019)

Phil Harmony said:


> This could replace Omnisphere for me


Blasphemy!


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi everybody, just a little heads up: Elysion is up for testing on Try Sound. Just click the "PLAY" button!








Elysion 2 | Best Service | bestservice.com


Elysion 2 | Ensemble Engine based Scoring Tool | Handcrafted & Synthesized Sounds | 207 Playable Instruments | Over 400 Complex Animated Themes | EN




www.bestservice.com





Results vary, depending on your internet speed and position on our planet.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 23, 2019)

Am I correct in thinking there isn't a time-limit on the (normal or cross-grade) price?


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Oct 24, 2019)

Satorious said:


> Am I correct in thinking there isn't a time-limit on the (normal or cross-grade) price?


Yes, absolutely right!


----------



## Potter (Oct 24, 2019)

Can you confirm that this won't be going cheaper at Black Friday...or can you not confirm that!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 24, 2019)

Potter said:


> Can you confirm that this won't be going cheaper at Black Friday...or can you not confirm that!



As much as it'd be nice to know, I can't imagine a seller would tell us since that could mean losing sales now, potentially with a higher price, to a possible future date with potentially a lower price.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Oct 24, 2019)

Potter said:


> Can you confirm that this won't be going cheaper at Black Friday...or can you not confirm that!


From a marketing standpoint (as a marketer myself), I wouldn't ever make BF price lower than introductory price on a such short time interval, and that being said I believe other BS products will probably be greatly reduced in % than Elysion. Elysion itself should keep this as their lowest sales price at least till the end of year.
But from a *customer perspective -* please make it AT LEAST 50% off on BF!!!


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 24, 2019)

If your Black Friday shopping list includes other products that Best Service could put on sale, then it might make sense to wait. Buy them and then use the "best coin" you earn on those purchases to reduce the price of Elysion.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 24, 2019)

For what it's worth, The Orchestra came out in June of 2017 and it was never discounted until Black Friday 2018, when it was 40% off in the Best Service Sale. As that took a year and a half, I think it's doubtful that Elysion will be discounted on BF, only weeks later, but you have nothing to lose by waiting to see if I'm wrong.  

Also, sometimes Best Service does "Buy One Get One Free" sales instead of discounts.

But it wouldn't surprise me to see The Orchestra and Elysion available as a bundle at some point.


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi, I would like to thank the team at Sonuscore. Your love of music shows in this effort. The musicality of your patches is impressive. It was a wise choice to layer your sounds and treat them as an instrument imo. The playability is real and the harmony with The Orchestra is real imo. I just played one sphere patch with the Orchestra default sust strings for 2 hours and totally enjoyed it. I am Not a professional, I just love making music and that's exactly what I got here. Make more Libraries with this formula and keep innovating, I 'm on board. Rich Ps. really like the tutorial videos (the Orch) they are well done. I may not sleep tonight lol.


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 24, 2019)

ok another 3.7 hours in and its just getting better. bravo. This is an honest opinion by someone who paid full price for both libraries. I feel its important to communicate to the developers when they get it right, thats why i joined this forum. end of rant and back to the music.


----------



## ScoreFace (Oct 24, 2019)

Rich4747 said:


> ok another 3.7 hours in and its just getting better. bravo. This is an honest opinion by someone who paid full price for both libraries. I feel its important to communicate to the developers when they get it right, thats why i joined this forum. end of rant and back to the music.



Thanks Rich, you have just convinced me to buy the Library - I love The Orchestra and if Elysion is as inspiring as TO, I'll go for it


----------



## Christian W. (Oct 25, 2019)

Rich4747 said:


> ok another 3.7 hours in and its just getting better. bravo. This is an honest opinion by someone who paid full price for both libraries. I feel its important to communicate to the developers when they get it right, thats why i joined this forum. end of rant and back to the music.


Thanks, Rich. This makes us truely happy. Out of my personal experience it is really worth spending time with this library as there is quite a lot to discover that you might miss on the first try.


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2019)

WERNERBROS said:


> From a marketing standpoint (as a marketer myself), I wouldn't ever make BF price lower than introductory price



Is this an introductory price, or just the full rrp?


----------



## idematoa (Oct 25, 2019)

Full of promise


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2019)

@idematoa I always wondered, what does the blue/green/blue layout on the key mean?


----------



## Christian W. (Oct 25, 2019)

davidson said:


> @idematoa I always wondered, what does the blue/green/blue layout on the key mean?


Hi Davidson, the green area is the optimal playing range where all instruments sound the fullest. However you can play in the broader blue area as well.


----------



## WERNERBROS (Oct 25, 2019)

davidson said:


> Is this an introductory price, or just the full rrp?


I am not sure, but if full rrp, than well worth the money compared to similar products.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Oct 25, 2019)

WERNERBROS said:


> I am not sure, but if full rrp, than well worth the money compared to similar products.


Yes, it's the normal price for the library, no introductory price  The crossgrade offer for TO/TOC/Strings Of Winter is also not time limited!


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2019)

Christian W. said:


> Hi Davidson, the green area is the optimal playing range where all instruments sound the fullest. However you can play in the broader blue area as well.



Thats interesting. So the blue ranges arent sampled specifically for those keys, and just tune up/down samples from the green area? I can see that for 2 or 3 keys, but for > 2 octaves, that sounds like a push!


----------



## Harzmusic (Oct 25, 2019)

davidson said:


> So the blue ranges arent sampled specifically for those keys, and just tune up/down samples from the green area?


Not exactly. The sounds themselves have a larger range than just the two octaves. But in the engine it is possible to transpose the instruments one or multiple octaves up or down. So if a theme uses this feature heavily, it is possible that a certain note might be out of range for one of the transposed sounds, while it will still sound for all of the others. All themes were designed to have the notes within the green area to be in range for all used instruments, so the arrangements will sound full and as intended.

This concept is the same in The Orchestra Complete.


----------



## Christian W. (Oct 25, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> Not exactly. The sounds themselves have a larger range than just the two octaves. But in the engine it is possible to transpose the instruments one or multiple octaves up or down. So if a theme uses this feature heavily, it is possible that a certain note might be out of range for one of the transposed sounds, while it will still sound for all of the others. All themes were designed to have the notes within the green area to be in range for all used instruments, so the arrangements will sound full and as intended.
> 
> This concept is the same in The Orchestra Complete.


Thanks. I couldn‘t have said it better 😊


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> Not exactly. The sounds themselves have a larger range than just the two octaves. But in the engine it is possible to transpose the instruments one or multiple octaves up or down. So if a theme uses this feature heavily, it is possible that a certain note might be out of range for one of the transposed sounds, while it will still sound for all of the others. All themes were designed to have the notes within the green area to be in range for all used instruments, so the arrangements will sound full and as intended.
> 
> This concept is the same in The Orchestra Complete.



So it's basically showing where the most overlap occurs between the 5 instruments?


----------



## DavidRubenstein (Oct 25, 2019)

I cannot find an online manual for Elysion, but the manual for "The Orchestra" writes this:

"The playable range is labeled blue on Kontakt’s keyboard display and on the KOMPLETE Control. Animated Presets are optimized to sound best in the two octaves around middle C, which are marked green on the Kontakt Keyboard Display. "


----------



## idematoa (Oct 25, 2019)

ELysion Manual


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## reimerpdx (Oct 25, 2019)

Great job on Elysion, team!
Grabbed it today for an upcoming project, and I messed with it for a second or three.
I cannot wait to dive in. It sounds very good!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 25, 2019)

Not sure about this one, but for no other reason that I have tons of tools for this type of thing. Would love to hear more "naked" demos. Love The Orchestra.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 26, 2019)

Super wow! I have just about every pulse engine including Omnisphere, Sample Logic stuff, Output, etc...but I'm overly impressed with this. Just bought last night and haven't stopped playing with it. There seems to be more flexibility and more of the 'style' of pulses that I like.

Like most players you can go extremely soft/subtle and mod-wheel it to full capacity, but something about but these samples just seem to sound better.
Just playing around I find myself soloing out one of the sound sources and mixing it with other libraries for a cool blend. I'm glad I bought. Great discount for those who own the Orchestra.


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 27, 2019)

Normally i´m not a friend of any kind of sampled synths but this time i say it´s wonderful.
I already love The Orchestra and this is another tool which has a small footprint but sounds sometimes better to me than my 100+ GB libraries (which of course might be just due to my personal workflow and likings).
Now if Best Service and Sonuscore would make something similar focusing on drums and percussions i could stop waiting for Stylus RMX 2 
What i like especially is that these tools are very playable without much need of tons of automations and other fancy stuff. It just makes FUN to use this and it does not feel like WORK!
Oh and what i also like was that this came unexpected from nowhere and the Trailer is one of the best i saw yet for a plug-in. No build of hype...just delivered something great. Well done!


----------



## idematoa (Oct 27, 2019)

First contact avec Elysion

01 - Sonuscore - Elysion - Terra The Arrival
02 - Sonuscore - Elysion - Terra Pulses 8ths 01
03 - SA - Symphonic Strings Evolutions - 4 Episodics 
04 - UVI - Falcon - Plurality - Aiolos Drones Split
05 - UVI - Falcon - Plurality - Incense Harmonics
06 - Heavyocity - Ascend modern Grand - Delicate Plucks - Phone in the Echoes
07 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Violin 1 Sustain - Violin 2 Tremolo - Harp Plucked - Flute Staccato - Double Bass Pizzicato

Arrival on Earth


----------



## idematoa (Oct 27, 2019)

100% Elysion

01 - Sonuscore - Elysion - Cold Planet - Particle Field - Rumbling Tension

Short Drone [100% Elysion]


----------



## ScoreFace (Oct 28, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Super wow! I have just about every pulse engine including Omnisphere, Sample Logic stuff, Output, etc...but I'm overly impressed with this. Just bought last night and haven't stopped playing with it. There seems to be more flexibility and more of the 'style' of pulses that I like.
> 
> Like most players you can go extremely soft/subtle and mod-wheel it to full capacity, but something about but these samples just seem to sound better.
> Just playing around I find myself soloing out one of the sound sources and mixing it with other libraries for a cool blend. I'm glad I bought. Great discount for those who own the Orchestra.



Agree! I have bought the lib last Friday and I couldn't stop playing it all the time, it is so damn inspiring! The sounds are just marvellous and playing around with the animated presets is so much fun, I almost feel like I'm suddenly full of musical ideas while playing this - well done!


----------



## ltmusic (Oct 28, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> Super wow! I have just about every pulse engine including Omnisphere, Sample Logic stuff, Output, etc...but I'm overly impressed with this. Just bought last night and haven't stopped playing with it. There seems to be more flexibility and more of the 'style' of pulses that I like.
> 
> Like most players you can go extremely soft/subtle and mod-wheel it to full capacity, but something about but these samples just seem to sound better.
> Just playing around I find myself soloing out one of the sound sources and mixing it with other libraries for a cool blend. I'm glad I bought. Great discount for those who own the Orchestra.



HI 
what's the difference between Elysion and Omnishere ?


----------



## Best Service Wolfgang (Oct 28, 2019)

Potter said:


> Can you confirm that this won't be going cheaper at Black Friday...or can you not confirm that!


Hi and sorry for my late reply... one thing is certain: we don't mess with prices for at least one year after release.


----------



## davidson (Oct 28, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Hi and sorry for my late reply... one thing is certain: we don't mess with prices for at least one year after release.



So, let's play the waiting game


----------



## AndyP (Oct 28, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Hi and sorry for my late reply... one thing is certain: we don't mess with prices for at least one year after release.


You don't have to mess with the prices, just make it cheaper for the sale.


----------



## Potter (Oct 28, 2019)

Best Service Wolfgang said:


> Hi and sorry for my late reply... one thing is certain: we don't mess with prices for at least one year after release.


Cool, no reason for me to put off buying then.


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 28, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> HI
> what's the difference between Elysion and Omnishere ?


well I have both so I will take a stab at this because that is a question I had too before I bought Elysion. Omni is vast with a wide range of sounds a bit wild to harness, many presets are sounds that you tailor and shape to make great, some presets are good straight up but finding them, layering and blending them can take time (IMO, others may disagree) Elysion is Magical and Musical right out of the box with endless edit opportunities. In my opinion its next generation and more focused. in the end both are great I just think the sonuscore engine that drives The Orchestra complete and Elysion are so enjoyable and musical that you stay in the moment and that moment turns into music before you take 3 sips of your coffee. fan boy out.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey everyone, for those of you who want to see a bit more material of what's inside


----------



## ltmusic (Oct 29, 2019)

Rich4747 said:


> well I have both so I will take a stab at this because that is a question I had too before I bought Elysion. Omni is vast with a wide range of sounds a bit wild to harness, many presets are sounds that you tailor and shape to make great, some presets are good straight up but finding them, layering and blending them can take time (IMO, others may disagree) Elysion is Magical and Musical right out of the box with endless edit opportunities. In my opinion its next generation and more focused. in the end both are great I just think the sonuscore engine that drives The Orchestra complete and Elysion are so enjoyable and musical that you stay in the moment and that moment turns into music before you take 3 sips of your coffee. fan boy out.




Ok i see your point.

Thank a lot!!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 29, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> HI
> what's the difference between Elysion and Omnishere ?


I want to be polite and helpful here, but this is truly comparing apples to oranges. Elysion has nothing to do with Omnisphere and they're not in competition. 

On the other hand, Elysion has a lot in common with 20-30+ libraries on the market that create patterns (sometimes layered) out of non-Orchestral sounds, both organic and synthetic. These arpeggiated patterns can be used on their own or to create hybrid textures with orchestral instruments. If you're curious, you could do a post and people would tell you what their favorite layered arp-type libraries are.

What makes Elysion absolutely unique is its tremendous 5-part engine, which is the same one as the Orchestra (and Mallet Flux). So, you have the proven quality and power of this great engine, which includes a ton of presets and infinite opportunities for customizability. But importantly, if you have been using The Orchestra for a while, you can make full use of everything it has to offer immediately.

I think it's likely that Sonuscore will use this engine in future products, which adds to the value of Elysion. Also, The Orchestra works seamlessly with other Sonuscore products like the Origins Series and Action Strikes, so I'm sure this does too.


----------



## ScoreFace (Oct 29, 2019)

Cool video, thank you very much - I love what you're doing at 32:50ff with the automated reverb and delay, really 100% spacy sound and spacy physiognomy :D


----------



## idematoa (Oct 30, 2019)

====> Ping-Pong Impulse


Here, I played with automations ...





View attachment Elysion.mp4


----------



## SONUSCORE (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi all,

as the request for some more information about ELYSION's sounds and their different characteristics came up, we created a short video. In ELYSION, the sounds are named after the planets of our solar system. Watch the video to learn more about each planet's style and sonic character. We hope you like it. 

What's your favorite?

Enjoy,
your SONUSCORE Team


----------



## SONUSCORE (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey,

Composer Benny Oschmann made this walkthrough dissecting his magnificent musical piece "The Milky Way Express". Among numerous great virtual instruments he used a lot of our instruments including The Orchestra Complete, Action Strikes, Emotive Strings and - of course - Elysion. See the full mix right at the start or skip to 03:58 to see in detail which themes Benny used from Elysion.

Enjoy,
your SONUSCORE Team


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 29, 2019)

How does this compare to Heavyocity's Gravity? I have The Orchestra and am thinking of crossgrading but I love Heavyocity's products as well.


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 29, 2019)

dpasdernick said:


> How does this compare to Heavyocity's Gravity? I have The Orchestra and am thinking of crossgrading but I love Heavyocity's products as well.


A totally different animal.
Elysion is great for pad pulse with Sonuscore's AWESOME engine underneath.
I own, and love both, with very little overlap.


----------

